# Last few questions from an Uber noob...



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...

1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand? 

2) I went out last night to a strip that had five or six hotels and maybe six or seven bars. In total I was online for about one hour and I only received two requests from Uber participants. One of those rides canceled on me within 3 minutes of driving towards them. I was in a bad spot right? 

3) Uber has emailed me that the best times to drive for Uber are Friday and Saturday night, and Saturday and Sunday morning. Have you found this to be the case as well? Is it still possible to drive for Uber during the week?

4) Should I have water waiting in the car like Uber kind of suggests?

I guess that's it for now. It felt like I had a million questions driving those two gentlemen to their destination but I can't think of anymore right now. Thanks so far everyone.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


First, welcome and good luck to you. Forget h2o, chargers and other amenities. You are driving UberX (I assume). You are getting cut-rate fares and no tips. Do like the airlines.....give nothing for free. Be cordial, drive a clean car with a clean you, and that's it. Oh yes....make sure that your earnings expectations are realistic and be aware of the serious insurance implications are involved. I will leave your other questions for other forum members to tackle.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I drive in an affluent community and if your ride isnt up to their standards you get down rated. The typical rider is tech oriented and business savy. Some of the riders work for companies and are in business suits. All carry a smart phone and some have laptops or other tech equipment. It is essential for me to have chargers for their equipment. I have a large blue inverter for their laptops, all of the various chargers Iphone charger a must and a power strip. I typically have 8 ounce Poland Spring water for them and sometimes Starbucks bottled coffee. My car is washed at a full service car wash more than a few times a week. I have a monthly subscription where I get unlimited washes and vacuums, but I also do some detailing myself. I dress in collared shirt and khakis. Clean and shaven.

I greet all the customers, engage in generic conversation and say goodbye. If they have baggage I jump out and help. Everyone is asked if they like water or need a charger.

After Im done I carefully check the back and make sure its wiped down. No obvious signs of dirt.

My rating is 4.8. I am Uberx.

Ive taken 3 Uberx rides in my area and they were all rated 4.6 meaning they might be deactivated with a few bad ratings. They offered no water and the rides were dirty. It looked none of the drivers really took care of their cars. One had collision damage on the front and there was a dead bug in the back. No one seemed really friendly or conversational.

If you work in an affluent area where people are used to getting good service than you may have to go that extra mile. If you dont go out of your way you might be voted off the island. If you take the attitude that you are just there to provide a ride and nothing more than you wont get 5 stars. The people that use Uber usually love the service and if they think you are not with the program they will hit 3 or 4 or even 1.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Please. Can anyone help me with my questions specifically? I'm planning on going out and driving tonight and I could use some help. Thanks for your help thus far though.


----------



## Maerynn1118 (Dec 28, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> F2) I went out last night to a strip that had five or six hotels and maybe six or seven bars. In total I was online for about one hour and I only received two requests from Uber participants. One of those rides canceled on me within 3 minutes of driving towards them. I was in a bad spot right?


I haven't been driving for very long myself, but I have found that sitting in one place and "waiting" for a ping will actually cause you to lose money. Being near hotels and bars is all well and good, if you're there between midnight and 2 am. Before that time, people are waiting to be taken to the bars. Try driving near a middle to upper middle class neighborhood. If there is a full service convenience store (actual food you can order as opposed to prepackaged snacks, bathrooms, etc) or even a truck stop near such a neighborhood, you could sit in that parking lot for a bit. If your phone is silent for about 15 minutes or so, drive around the neighborhood a little.

Granted, this is for evening times. I have no clue really about where the best hot spots would be during the daytime.

Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I drive in an affluent community and if your ride isnt up to their standards you get down rated. The typical rider is tech oriented and business savy. Some of the riders work for companies and are in business suits. All carry a smart phone and some have laptops or other tech equipment. It is essential for me to have chargers for their equipment. I have a large blue inverter for their laptops, all of the various chargers Iphone charger a must and a power strip. I typically have 8 ounce Poland Spring water for them and sometimes Starbucks bottled coffee. My car is washed at a full service car wash more than a few times a week. I have a monthly subscription where I get unlimited washes and vacuums, but I also do some detailing myself. I dress in collared shirt and khakis. Clean and shaven.
> 
> I greet all the customers, engage in generic conversation and say goodbye. If they have baggage I jump out and help. Everyone is asked if they like water or need a charger.
> 
> ...


Uber is basically like a taxi.
Do taxi's have plugs for laptops and cellphones? Do taxi's offer you water and treats?
so why would these affluent people expect it from UberX that's cheaper than a taxi? help me to understand...


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is basically like a taxi.
> Do taxi's have plugs for laptops and cellphones? Do taxi's offer you water and treats?
> so why would these affluent people expect it from UberX that's cheaper than a taxi? help me to understand...


_Hello? i offer zilch. Just a clean smelling ride. And my current rating is 4.85_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


_Do not offer water ,gum ,mints etc. Don't even offer chargers. You will not get tips,and your rating will not improve._


----------



## Sifa T (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is basically like a taxi.
> Do taxi's have plugs for laptops and cellphones? Do taxi's offer you water and treats?
> so why would these affluent people expect it from UberX that's cheaper than a taxi? help me to understand...


I'm assuming it's because of the rating system... But I could be wrong.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

All of our markets are quite different from one another, but I'll give my 2 cents.

1) I only get out to open a door or see if assistance is needed if they're older or disabled. If they have luggage or something that needs to go in the back, I get out and open it up. If traffic is an issue and someone wants to get into the back on the driver's side, I'll hop out and open the door for them so they don't give my door away to a passing car. I let the pax initiate a parting hand shake or whatever...if they don't offer, neither do I.

Once you press Arrive, you'll know if they've entered an address or not (you'll get some alert sound letting you know). If they haven't, I either have them put it in or I put it in. I always want to have a destination entered because "turn left here" gets annoying.

2) The cancel doesn't mean you were in a bad spot, but 2 pings in an hour isn't a hotspot. You'll get the idea with time where the best, busier areas are, and which areas/crowds to avoid once. If you log on through your rider app, you can see where the other drivers seem to pool, and you can also position yourself with adequate distance between drivers.

3) I don't get the chance to drive during the week, but I hear it's steady in the mornings. Friday and Saturday nights is where it is for me, but I've stopped driving after midnight because I'm not that hard-up anymore for the extra few bucks. I've had horrible luck with Saturday mornings, but Sunday mornings have paid off for me for several weeks now.

4) You'll get both sides of the water saga here. If you decide to provide waters, do it only because you want to and not as a way to get tips or better ratings. Many on here will say that water/mints/gum don't do much other than eat into your profits. I am one that provides waters (smaller 8 oz bottles), but again, it's because I want to and since I'm exceeding my profit goals each week, I'm happy to do it. There are those who really appreciate having waters, and then there are those who simply expect it (they'll drink it, won't mention it, and certainly not a "thanks", or tip, in return).

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


Here is everything you need to know as you hit the road the make money.

Offer no amenities. You have no obligation to provide water, candy, mints, phone chargers, foot massage, lattes, aromatherapy, horoscope readings, or anything else. What you do need to provide is a spotlessly clean car inside and out and you need to be clean, well-spoken, courteous, and professional.
You are likely violating the terms of your personal auto insurance policy by driving livery services, so DO NOT get into any crashes or mishaps of any sort. If you do, your insurance company will likely drop you.
Keep your ratings high by explaining to all your paxs that the driver rating system is statistically flawed. Make sure they understand that a rating of four stars is telling Uber, "Fire this driver immediately."
Friday and Saturday nights are your most profitable nights and you should expect to remain on the road until about 3am if you wish to maximize your earnings. Some stay out past 4am, but that's a darned long night that pretty much wrecks the next day.
When a rider approaches your car, do not ask, "Are you Phil?" That can lead to an Uberjacking. Always ask, "What is your name, please?" That way you know you have the person who summoned you.
NEVER cancel a ride. If you get to a pindrop location and the pax is not there, call or text. If the pax does not show up after one minute, start the trip and call one more time. Wait one more minute then start driving. This is called a *ghost ride*. Eventually the pax will figure out the meter is running and they're not in the car. It's then up to them to cancel the ride. It's also up to the pax to take up the issue with Customer Service. You will collect the fare on a ghost ride and not get dinged by Uber for canceling. You're not the one who created the problem and you should NEVER give away your time. Your time is valuable. Always be compensated for it.
At the end of your driving shift. spritz the carpeting, seats and headliner with Febreze and leave the windows slightly cracked.
You're now ready to roll. Uber on, new Uber driver. We're here to help. Feel free to ask questions and share your experiences.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


Amazing advice from a super driver

https://uberpeople.net/threads/things-i-do-in-my-car.5605/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Suberman, you post a lot and at times to some length. Could you please have someone show you the apostrophe key on your keyboard and how and where to use it. (Examples: don't, won't, I'm, it's and isn't.) That, along with the use of a spell checking program would make your posts so much easier to read. (Example: savvy, not "savy" in the post above.)
I hope you will take this in the spirit in which it is intended. Occasional typos occur for all of us, but some habits can be unlearned.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?


**Never let anyone just jump in the car. **
First of all, take your Uber number, and program it into your phone, name it "Client". This is the number that you call or text, and it will forward to your client's registered phone. Calls and texts from your client's registered phone will also be forwarded to you. As soon as I accept the ping, I send out a text to the client. Just save it in your phone as a quick text so you can just tap on it and send.









Most often they reply back with an address, and it is usually not the exact address that Uber is sending me to. Especially in townhome communities, the pinned address is usually not correct. This allows you to avoid wasting time figuring out where they are.

When you arrive, if at night, turn on the interior lights. Leave the doors locked until you confirm your client's identity. The app will show the client's name, so pull up, roll down the window, "Hi, I'm Jay, are you (client name)?". Unlock the doors, Assist them getting into the car if necessary.

ALWAYS help with bags or luggage, and insist on loading and unloading it for them. They will drag that stuff over your back bumper and scratch it up in no time if you let them do it themselves.

Say hello, ask where they're going tonight, and input it into your own GPS. Uber's GPS is based on Apple Maps, and it is crap. After everyone's settled, the last thing you do before putting the car in gear, is start the trip.

If the client is chatty, engage in conversation. If they're quiet, they probably just want to be left alone. When you arrive, find a safe place to stop and let them out. Don't just double park, and have them hop out in traffic. Ask the client to double check for all of their personal items. Thank them for choosing Uber, and tell them to have a good day/evening. Once the clients are out of the car, their luggage is unloaded, and all doors are closed, end the trip.

Scan the back seat, and verify that its still clean and presentable, then rate the client, and go back online. 


SmileBit199 said:


> 2) I went out last night to a strip that had five or six hotels and maybe six or seven bars. In total I was online for about one hour and I only received two requests from Uber participants. One of those rides canceled on me within 3 minutes of driving towards them. I was in a bad spot right?


Could have been a great spot, just the wrong day/time. You will get a feel for the better times/places in your town with experience. I find that evenings near hotels and extended stay inns where businessmen stay is a good place. They're from out of town, usually want to go to a nice restaurant or bar for the evening, and then come back and go to bed.



SmileBit199 said:


> 3) Uber has emailed me that the best times to drive for Uber are Friday and Saturday night, and Saturday and Sunday morning. Have you found this to be the case as well? Is it still possible to drive for Uber during the week?


You can log in and be online any time you want. Whether or not you get a ping... You could be online all day and get no rides. Weekends are definitely better than weekdays.



SmileBit199 said:


> 4) Should I have water waiting in the car like Uber kind of suggests?
> 
> I guess that's it for now. It felt like I had a million questions driving those two gentlemen to their destination but I can't think of anymore right now. Thanks so far everyone.


No client has ever taken the bottle of water from my back seat. Water is a great thing to keep in your car though, it is important to keep properly hydrated, and I've gone through a couple of cases of water so far. A couple of mints were taken, but when they're gone I don't think I'm replacing them. I think I've eaten more than the clients.

I bought the various phone chargers because Uber says I should have them, nobody has asked to use them though. I have an AC outlet on my dashboard, but nobody has asked for AC power. I have magazines, but I get those for free, so that's not really any expense. When a new one comes in the mail I cut the shipping label off, put it in the car, and throw the old one in the recycle bin.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a strong argument for Uber and thats cash. My bank account has thousands more this year than if I was not an Uber driver. I have a clean newish car in the driveway, paid off, which replaced the old 150k Honda which I sold for 6500.

All these guys here who troll the forum or try to say dont do this or dont do that dont drive. Do and think what you want, make fun of my English skills, but I have more cash than when I started. Money talks and BS walks but I guess not on the Uber forum where the BS runs deep.

I will continue to drive, I will continue to make money and yes I will continue to offer bottled water.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is basically like a taxi.
> Do taxi's have plugs for laptops and cellphones? Do taxi's offer you water and treats?
> so why would these affluent people expect it from UberX that's cheaper than a taxi? help me to understand...


I agree with you....Uber x is a no frills, cheapo ride, especially with the rate cuts and no tipping. Chargers? When I travel. I either charge my device or carry a charger.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I have a strong argument for Uber and thats cash. My bank account has thousands more this year than if I was not an Uber driver. I have a clean newish car in the driveway, paid off, which replaced the old 150k Honda which I sold for 6500.
> 
> All these guys here who troll the forum or try to say dont do this or dont do that dont drive. Do and think what you want, make fun of my English skills, but I have more cash than when I started. Money talks and BS walks but I guess not on the Uber forum where the BS runs deep.
> 
> I will continue to drive, I will continue to make money and yes I will continue to offer bottled water.


Uber on and continued good luck to you. For those Uberx drivers who choose to still offer amenities, I say it's a free country (sort of). Do what works for you.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I fully agree with the Febreze mention above.

An absolute neccessity with Private Hire work.

Especially relevant when it is raining.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Over at the local Costco a 48 pack of Poland Spring 8 ounce bottles is $5.49. It usually takes months for me to go through the entire case of 48. There are generic store brands which are even cheaper. As for chargers, those are also fairly cheap. I do get compliments and thank yous when people see the amenities. Ive been told Im one of the only Ubers where its offered. A large bag of gum over at CVS about $5.00.

I keep separate water for myself (16 ounce bottles) and the 8 ounce is for passengers. I wont dig into the mints. 

Its cheap insurance to protect against rating downgrades. I know, its all about personality, but all it takes is one dick to ruin the rating. So if bottled water, gum and car chargers make the difference than offer it. Also people are encouraged to offer real cash tips. On every busy day I come out with a console full of cash.

I work in an affluent area which has drug companies and motor vehicle manufacturers offices like Jaguar, BMW and Benz. There are many high income families. They do have particular tastes and expect a bit more. They oftentimes tip when they feel they have been treated correctly. If they don't feel everything is up to par, they will downgrade and do so without hesitation.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I have a strong argument for Uber and thats cash. My bank account has thousands more this year than if I was not an Uber driver. I have a clean newish car in the driveway, paid off, which replaced the old 150k Honda which I sold for 6500.
> 
> All these guys here who troll the forum or try to say dont do this or dont do that dont drive. Do and think what you want, make fun of my English skills, but I have more cash than when I started. Money talks and BS walks but I guess not on the Uber forum where the BS runs deep.
> 
> I will continue to drive, I will continue to make money and yes I will continue to offer bottled water.


Your POV is refreshing and I applaud your optimism. I like driving for Uber/Lyft, too. I suspect you'll stop with the bottled water silliness eventually, but if you don't that's fine, too. Just be aware that offering water has shown no impact on tips or ratings.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I give out all the water and gum that Uber supplies me with


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I give out all the water and gum that Uber supplies me with


I give out all the refreshments for which Uber reimburses me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Over at the local Costco a 48 pack of Poland Spring 8 ounce bottles is $5.49. It usually takes months for me to go through the entire case of 48. There are generic store brands which are even cheaper. As for chargers, those are also fairly cheap. I do get compliments and thank yous when people see the amenities. Ive been told Im one of the only Ubers where its offered. A large bag of gum over at CVS about $5.00.
> 
> I keep separate water for myself (16 ounce bottles) and the 8 ounce is for passengers. I wont dig into the mints.
> 
> ...


Actually, the best way to guard against poor ratings is to explain how statistically flawed the rating system is. I make it a point to explain it to my paxs on every long ride. I have close to 500 rides and my driver rating is 4.97. Once paxs understand how poorly designed the rating system is, they give only fives.

As far as refreshments go, I hand out all the gum, mints, and water for which Uber reimburses me.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I remember I had a long ride, and my pax and I started to discuss the rating system (he brought it up). When I explained how bad it is to get four stars, he had a look on his face. I could tell he felt horrible for all the four stars he had given out. I told him that it wasn't his fault, how could he know. He explained to me that he always thought in order to get five stars he expected something way over the top. I agreed with him, I said I would be waiting for champaign and caviar. After we both joked about it, I could see how bad he felt for all the four stars he gave out. As I told him, it isn't even his fault.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I remember I had a long ride, and my pax and I started to discuss the rating system (he brought it up). When I explained how bad it is to get four stars, he had a look on his face. I could tell he felt horrible for all the four stars he had given out. I told him that it wasn't his fault, how could he know. He explained to me that he always thought in order to get five stars he expected something way over the top. I agreed with him, I said I would be waiting for champaign and caviar. After we both joked about it, I could see how bad he felt for all the four stars he gave out. As I told him, it isn't even his fault.


What's bad about this - I bet even after explaining about the rating system, the rider gave you 4 stars anyway.

We all know the rating system sucks, it's flawed - it puts real good drivers in a bad spot before even picking up riders. With the influx of all the new drivers - I hear all the bad stories about the new drivers too.

Is it bad that I hope that riders don't rate me at all? I would rather take a non-rating, or a 5 star then any other rating? I've actually told riders to only rate bad drivers 3, and good drivers 5 or don't "vote" at all.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> What's bad about this - I bet even after explaining about the rating system, the rider gave you 4 stars anyway.
> 
> We all know the rating system sucks, it's flawed - it puts real good drivers in a bad spot before even picking up riders. With the influx of all the new drivers - I hear all the bad stories about the new drivers too.
> 
> Is it bad that I hope that riders don't rate me at all? I would rather take a non-rating, or a 5 star then any other rating? I've actually told riders to only rate bad drivers 3, and good drivers 5 or don't "vote" at all.


I tell my paxs that any driver who is excellent, good, or satisfactory should be rated a five.
Drivers who fart, swear, and eat while driving deserve fours.
And driver's who shit in the backseat, run red lights, drive on sidewalks, and smell of pot and alcohol deserve threes.
(Yes, this is spoken in jest, but my paxs get the point.)


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The people who use Uber around here absolutely love it. Its as if this is what they have been waiting for. Now if you take a negative attitude, much like the attitudes of alleged drivers on this board, than you will not last as a driver.

Once you explain the rating system (and believe me they all know because its been on the news.and everywhere on the net) they will then ask themselves if you should be a driver. They will look at you, the vehicle and the total picture. If they dont like what they see, they will downrate you despite your explanation.

Is Desert Driver really a 4.97? The answer is probably not. I use Uber all the time in NYC and have only seen new drivers rated that high. Its impossible to maintain that high of a score. Mine is 4.8 and every Uber I have taken is rated 4.6 and below. Only on message boards do you see people rated so high not on the street. How does Desert Driver know how many people he has picked up? Did he manually go back through the invoices to count? There is no auto count. 

There are many people on here who are not drivers, but work for the local traditional car service or troll. The 777s car service in NYC is about to go BK and so they turn to the internet to troll these forums telling us what hell it is to be a driver.

I would suggest to try Uberx for six months before you get any deeper like, lets say, buying a Suburban. Make sure you can make it through six months without getting deactivated.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The people who use Uber around here absolutely love it. Its as if this is what they have been waiting for. Now if you take a negative attitude, much like the attitudes of alleged drivers on this board, than you will not last as a driver.
> 
> Once you explain the rating system (and believe me they all know because its been on the news.and everywhere on the net) they will then ask themselves if you should be a driver. They will look at you, the vehicle and the total picture. If they dont like what they see, they will downrate you despite your explanation.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am at 4.97. I have nothing to gain by being less than honest, so I opt to be honest. That's just how I roll. See, it's all a matter of educating those with whom you come into contact.

How do I know how many trips I've been on? You ask a good question. I keep a tally spreadsheet and I update it after each driving shift. As of this afternoon I'm at 458 completed trips (counting a few ghost rides, too.) I keep a tally sheet as a means of addressing yet another weakness of Uber - no tallying feature on the driver portal.

Anything else I can clarify for you Suberman? You asked excellent questions and I'm certain our combined responses will help new TNC drivers get a better idea of what they're getting into. You and I should have a radio talk show - like the Magliozzi brothers did for so many wonderful years.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> First of all I want to say thanks to everyone who helped me get started and set up with Uber here. I know it was a relatively easy process but it was cool to see so many people here be so helpful. Now that I'm officially set up and have one, count it one Uber ride under my belt I have a few more questions. So if you're bored and feel you've done something horrible in the past to lose some Karma points, you know what to do...
> 
> 1) What is the process of operations you usually do when you pull up to a ride? Do you get out of your car? When I pulled up on my sole ride, two middle aged gentlemen jumped in my backseat before I could even see them. After we exchanged pleasantries, I hit the start ride button and they proceeded to tell me where to go. I only saw halfway through the ride that there was a spot on the app that I could have plugged in the address. Do you ask your people what the address is? Do you let them plug it in the phone? When you drop them off, do you get out of your car and shake their hand?
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention earlier. don't limit yourself to just driving Uber. Get set up on Lyft, too. Lyft passengers tend to be a little younger and quite a bit more fun. They also tip more frequently than Uber drivers because Lyft allows tipping from within the rider app. This is an area where Uber refuses to join with the societal expectation in this country. This is also one of the reasons why many drivers have left Uber and are driving for Lyft exclusively. Finally. Lyft does not have a phuqued up driver rating system like Uber does. On Lyft, if a pax gives a driver a low score - or vice versa - then that driver will never be paired with that pax again. How brilliant is that?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

every night I spend explaining the rating system to customers that ask, I always get one or two that give me really low ratings.
So now i try not to talk to customers about uber

sadly, i hate to hear what suberman has been posting, but have to agree that most of what he is saying is the truth. Do I have to like the truth? No, I do not, but I do have to recognize it.
Also, it is better for him if his fellow NJ uberx drivers do keep dirty smelly cars, that way he gets higher ratings than he would usually deserve


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Guys and Gals! I completed my first night of Uber driving and I must give a big thanks to the people who have posted in this thread. Honestly, thank you so much for your input. Even when things get off topic, they end up helping me out a great deal. I hope other new Uber drivers stumble on this thread. Really great stuff. 

Now on to more business matters. I have a few more questions. Once again, you know the drill, if you're bored and don't mind helping a fellow human out, please do so. Without further ado...

1) I still don't know what to do. For example, tomorrow (Monday) I'm going to go out and drive. It sounds like posting up near a wealthy neighborhood is a good bet but I still seem so lost. Once you complete your fair, do you drive back to a prime spot or do you post up when your last fair ended?

2) Is it a good idea to park near an airport and wait for pings?

3) What do you guys do when you're waiting? I grabbed a book but feel like I should be doing something more productive.

4) For my first night out, I made 13 dollars an hour (after gas costs). Is this what I can expect to make most of the time or was that a pretty low number?

I guess that's it for now. I'm off to drive for Uber tomorrow morning. Thanks again!


----------



## Jillinoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I drive in an affluent community and if your ride isnt up to their standards you get down rated. The typical rider is tech oriented and business savy. Some of the riders work for companies and are in business suits. All carry a smart phone and some have laptops or other tech equipment. It is essential for me to have chargers for their equipment. I have a large blue inverter for their laptops, all of the various chargers Iphone charger a must and a power strip. I typically have 8 ounce Poland Spring water for them and sometimes Starbucks bottled coffee. My car is washed at a full service car wash more than a few times a week. I have a monthly subscription where I get unlimited washes and vacuums, but I also do some detailing myself. I dress in collared shirt and khakis. Clean and shaven.
> 
> I greet all the customers, engage in generic conversation and say goodbye. If they have baggage I jump out and help. Everyone is asked if they like water or need a charger.
> 
> ...


Do you mind me asking how much you make in one week/night. - just wondering how you manage the extra costs


----------



## Jillinoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I have a strong argument for Uber and thats cash. My bank account has thousands more this year than if I was not an Uber driver. I have a clean newish car in the driveway, paid off, which replaced the old 150k Honda which I sold for 6500.
> 
> All these guys here who troll the forum or try to say dont do this or dont do that dont drive. Do and think what you want, make fun of my English skills, but I have more cash than when I started. Money talks and BS walks but I guess not on the Uber forum where the BS runs deep.
> 
> I will continue to drive, I will continue to make money and yes I will continue to offer bottled water.


It is so nice to here a positive comment! Thank you Suberman!


----------



## Jillinoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, the best way to guard against poor ratings is to explain how statistically flawed the rating system is. I make it a point to explain it to my paxs on every long ride. I have close to 500 rides and my driver rating is 4.97. Once paxs understand how poorly designed the rating system is, they give only fives.
> 
> As far as refreshments go, I hand out all the gum, mints, and water for which Uber reimburses me.


How do you get reimbursed? If like to do that too.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jillinoc said:


> How do you get reimbursed? If like to do that too.


Uber reimburses for nothing, yet they want drivers to hand out water, gum candy,mints, etc. Ergo, I hand out nothing. There is no return on that investment.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Guys and Gals! I completed my first night of Uber driving and I must give a big thanks to the people who have posted in this thread. Honestly, thank you so much for your input. Even when things get off topic, they end up helping me out a great deal. I hope other new Uber drivers stumble on this thread. Really great stuff.
> 
> Now on to more business matters. I have a few more questions. Once again, you know the drill, if you're bored and don't mind helping a fellow human out, please do so. Without further ado...
> 
> ...


$13 an hour is about what you can expect. You're right in the ballpark. Well done!

Do not wait for pings at airports. Uber is blocked out of most airports for pickups. You can do drop-offs ONLY at airports.

While waiting for pings I read, too.

Finally, maximize your fare time (and earnings) by getting set up on Lyft, too. Your tips are always much better on Lyft and the paxs tend to be more fun.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The only people I have found to have high ratings scores, such as 4.97, are those on internet message forums like this one and new drivers. Actually, Im not even certain if the ratings system is legitimate. I think Uber manipulates the ratings scores to either keep or get rid of drivers. For example, every single person the last few months who has gotten out of my car has been pleased. A few even rated me 5 stars right in front of me. My rating has not budged at all. Im guessing ratings are about how much Uber needs you. If they dont need you than you are managed out via the ratings system.

Ive been contemplating buying an SUV or some other vehicle which will qualify me to pick up UberXL/UberSUV/UberBlack as well as UberX. The thing which stops me from doing that right now is the ratings system. I want another 3-6 months under my belt with Uber to see if they will keep me or what happens. I think its safer for me to watch and wait before buying something more than what I have.

The BEST thing you can do to stay a driver is keep a positive attitude. Not every ride and not every person is going to be enjoyable, although, most people Ive picked up seem really interested in Uber and seem like friendly people. As for water at 11 cents per 8 ounce bottle and not everyone grabs a bottle I think I can handle the expense. As for the gum, 80 pieces for 5 dollars...I can handle the expense. Im sorry to hear you cant handle it. I guess the one thing drivers cant handle is that they tend to eat and drink it themselves. The passengers really dont grab any of that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The only people I have found to have high ratings scores, such as 4.97, are those on internet message forums like this one and new drivers. Actually, Im not even certain if the ratings system is legitimate. I think Uber manipulates the ratings scores to either keep or get rid of drivers. For example, every single person the last few months who has gotten out of my car has been pleased. A few even rated me 5 stars right in front of me. My rating has not budged at all. Im guessing ratings are about how much Uber needs you. If they dont need you than you are managed out via the ratings system.
> 
> Ive been contemplating buying an SUV or some other vehicle which will qualify me to pick up UberXL/UberSUV/UberBlack as well as UberX. The thing which stops me from doing that right now is the ratings system. I want another 3-6 months under my belt with Uber to see if they will keep me or what happens. I think its safer for me to watch and wait before buying something more than what I have.
> 
> The BEST thing you can do to stay a driver is keep a positive attitude. Not every ride and not every person is going to be enjoyable, although, most people Ive picked up seem really interested in Uber and seem like friendly people. As for water at 11 cents per 8 ounce bottle and not everyone grabs a bottle I think I can handle the expense. As for the gum, 80 pieces for 5 dollars...I can handle the expense. Im sorry to hear you cant handle it. I guess the one thing drivers cant handle is that they tend to eat and drink it themselves. The passengers really dont grab any of that.


No, the rating system is not legitimate. I have been duscussing this for weeks and I have offered to consult with Uber to repair the flawed system. I'm glad you brought this up.

Here is the flaw. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale - 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 stars. However, Uber makes its keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale, such that a 4.6 cumulative rating means a driver is finished. In essence, every time a pax gives a rating of anything less than five stars, he/she is telling Uber to fire the driver immediately. Ergo, the rating system is statistically flawed and produces NO meaningful data because you simply cannot combine an interval scale with an ordinal rating system.

And that is why I have offered to consult with Uber to fix this wholly invalid rating system. That's also why I have never given anything less than five stars to any pax.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> $13 an hour is about what you can expect. You're right in the ballpark. Well done!
> 
> Do not wait for pings at airports. Uber is blocked out of most airports for pickups. You can do drop-offs ONLY at airports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is basically like a taxi.
> Do taxi's have plugs for laptops and cellphones? Do taxi's offer you water and treats?
> so why would these affluent people expect it from UberX that's cheaper than a taxi? help me to understand...


And people usually tip taxi drivers and you do not get water or plugs from them. Why would an uber driver give free perks when they dont get tipped. Not me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> And people usually tip taxi drivers and you do not get water or plugs from them. Why would an uber driver give free perks when they dont get tipped. Not me.


How about this...
I'll start offering water and treats AFTER Uber adds the tipping feature to the pax app. Deal?


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Suberman, you post a lot and at times to some length. Could you please have someone show you the apostrophe key on your keyboard and how and where to use it. (Examples: don't, won't, I'm, it's and isn't.) That, along with the use of a spell checking program would make your posts so much easier to read. (Example: savvy, not "savy" in the post above.)
> I hope you will take this in the spirit in which it is intended. Occasional typos occur for all of us, but some habits can be unlearned.


Superman want jerk this guy is. I read your post and they are full of good practical advice. Older Chauffeur should take a, well can't say it herealready been warned. Anyway thanks Superman for your post...


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Uh oh...I have another question and I don't think I'm going to like the answer to it. 

When I log off Uber, and look at my profile there is a section called "recent trips" I believe (not positive it's called that). When I tap on recent trips it brings me to a screen of all past fares with pricing on the right side. 

Is this what is paid to me or does Uber still take 20% from that?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

If you're on the Uber driver portal dashboard, and on the "Trips" page, the dollar amount under "Fare" is what the rider paid, meaning that they'll take the $1 fee and their 20% from that. If you go to "Invoices", open up the current invoice and it will show you the "earnings" for each trip.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Uh oh...I have another question and I don't think I'm going to like the answer to it.
> 
> When I log off Uber, and look at my profile there is a section called "recent trips" I believe (not positive it's called that). When I tap on recent trips it brings me to a screen of all past fares with pricing on the right side.
> 
> Is this what is paid to me or does Uber still take 20% from that?


Dude, where are you driving in Florida? because some things are different here from other states.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Dude, where are you driving in Florida? because some things are different here from other states.


I'm driving in Tampa, FL. I didn't know things fluctuated between states.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh heck yeah, the biggest is pay rates, you're west of us in South Fla. Just be nice, keep the inside of your car smelling nice and clean, you should be OK. You should know your town, go out when it's busy, duh, it's a no brainer. We have Miami, it's tourist season, it's always busy and specially when it rains. Good luck, just don't go to East Tampa/Ybor City late at night.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

I got a good laugh reading about how water and chargers help with your ratings. Lol. Who cares if they do! Your rating is meaningless in regards to getting more pings or miles. It's like school... all you need to do is pass. You get the same diploma as everyone else. 
This is your business. If you want to waste your slim profits on water and candy ... go for it. They want a cheap ride with uberx, that's all they get from me.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Uh oh...I have another question and I don't think I'm going to like the answer to it.
> 
> When I log off Uber, and look at my profile there is a section called "recent trips" I believe (not positive it's called that). When I tap on recent trips it brings me to a screen of all past fares with pricing on the right side.
> 
> Is this what is paid to me or does Uber still take 20% from that?


Welcome to the club, that total is gross and Mr. Uber takes its 20% from that.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Aceves said:


> Welcome to the club, that total is gross and Mr. Uber takes its 20% from that.


Well, I guess my new goal is to make $120 dollars in fares each day. No big deal, just an extra ride or two.


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Over at the local Costco a 48 pack of Poland Spring 8 ounce bottles is $5.49. It usually takes months for me to go through the entire case of 48. There are generic store brands which are even cheaper. As for chargers, those are also fairly cheap. I do get compliments and thank yous when people see the amenities. Ive been told Im one of the only Ubers where its offered. A large bag of gum over at CVS about $5.00.
> 
> I keep separate water for myself (16 ounce bottles) and the 8 ounce is for passengers. I wont dig into the mints.
> 
> ...


How big are the tips?


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I've only been Ubering a few weeks now, so I'm not sure if I can offer anything helpful, except this, *R-E-L-A-X*. My biggest obstacle to start with, was just that, and I've done lots of jobs where "Your On" at the start of that new job. Your not gonna learn it overnight, you're gonna make "some mistakes." They don't shoot you for not opening the door or failing to have Evian "chilled perfectly" and ready. You have to know your market, you have to serve your clientele, you have to figure out, HOW, to be the best and most deserving (of a tip) wonderful person that you can be. Tell the riders that you've just started "Ubering" and they will be excited for you, then let them talk the rest of the trip about Ubering. You just *R-e-l-a-x* an Uber on like the professional that you are.
No one is gonna hammer you, unless they were gonna hammer you or whoever else was hauling there sorry butt, anyway. You don't have any control over that person and The Big Uber 6000, knows that that guy likes to use his hammer and will take it into acct. *R-e-l-a-x*. This site seems to be a very supportive environment, so far, to me. Utilize the input as best you can to help grow in your IC business. There should be better support from other resources, elsewhere, but there just isn't apparently, "hint hint nudge nudge wink wink!" You are an Independent Contractor, so manage that as you choose to, according to IC guidelines. All decisions are yours to make and to benefit from. Also remember, all of the blame, will be yours to be responsible for as well. *R-e-l-a-x, I keed.* Good Luck, be profitable. *Oh and Relax...*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> I've only been Ubering a few weeks now, so I'm not sure if I can offer anything helpful, except this, *R-E-L-A-X*. My biggest obstacle to start with, was just that, and I've done lots of jobs where "Your On" at the start of that new job. Your not gonna learn it overnight, you're gonna make "some mistakes." They don't shoot you for not opening the door or failing to have Evian "chilled perfectly" and ready. You have to know your market, you have to serve your clientele, you have to figure out, HOW, to be the best and most deserving (of a tip) wonderful person that you can be. Tell the riders that you've just started "Ubering" and they will be excited for you, then let them talk the rest of the trip about Ubering. You just *R-e-l-a-x* an Uber on like the professional that you are.
> No one is gonna hammer you, unless they were gonna hammer you or whoever else was hauling there sorry butt, anyway. You don't have any control over that person and The Big Uber 6000, knows that that guy likes to use his hammer and will take it into acct. *R-e-l-a-x*. This site seems to be a very supportive environment, so far, to me. Utilize the input as best you can to help grow in your IC business. There should be better support from other resources, elsewhere, but there just isn't apparently, "hint hint nudge nudge wink wink!" You are an Independent Contractor, so manage that as you choose to, according to IC guidelines. All decisions are yours to make and to benefit from. Also remember, all of the blame, will be yours to be responsible for as well. *R-e-l-a-x, I keed.* Good Luck, be profitable. *Oh and Relax...*


I think this is good advice to new and old drivers


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Jillinoc said:


> How do you get reimbursed? If like to do that too.


You need to understand that you are an independent contractor and all that that entails. Read tax law as it pertains to ICs also re-read or read your contract. Good luck, and good profitability.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I drive in an affluent community and if your ride isnt up to their standards you get down rated. The typical rider is tech oriented and business savy. Some of the riders work for companies and are in business suits. All carry a smart phone and some have laptops or other tech equipment. It is essential for me to have chargers for their equipment. I have a large blue inverter for their laptops, all of the various chargers Iphone charger a must and a power strip. I typically have 8 ounce Poland Spring water for them and sometimes Starbucks bottled coffee. My car is washed at a full service car wash more than a few times a week. I have a monthly subscription where I get unlimited washes and vacuums, but I also do some detailing myself. I dress in collared shirt and khakis. Clean and shaven.
> 
> I greet all the customers, engage in generic conversation and say goodbye. If they have baggage I jump out and help. Everyone is asked if they like water or need a charger.
> 
> ...


First, I have a 4.83 star rating, I give away nothing, I let the rider let themselves into and out of my car, I clean the mats once every week or two and wash the car every couple of days. I have carried executives from Hallmark cards, Bank of America, etc. Your rating is actually lower than mine. My point is that Uber is now the bargain basement way to get somewhere and all that people expect is a relatively clean car that has no odors and an affable driver. Please do not misunderstand me, I do not pretend to be better than you in any way but maybe you are spending a lot of money that you don't need to.


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

I was getting 5's from all my rides until the other night, I got my first shafting by a rider. I picked up the 2 girls on time. Got to their destination in the exact time my gps said. Smooth ride. no running red lights or stop signs. They even liked the music I had on my radio as they were singing to the radio most of the ride. We engaged in conversation. Said hello and goodbye. I went from a 5 to a 4.0 after their ride. Then a few days later, with no rides in between, went to a 4.2. I am chalking this up to them pressing the wrong review star. The fare was only $24. There was 1x to 2x surge in the area, but they did not pay surge pricing. I had to take them out of state, so i could not use the app again until I got back into my home state.

I do not offer water, I do not have a charger for them. I only opened the door once for a rider cause he was elderly and helped with bags twice. I have a good car, no damage, no smells, the inside is clean, hold 7 people including me. I have given long rides and short rides. 

I am not going to incur any additional expenses over the 20% and $1 uber collects from me. Why should I have all these extra expenses, like free water, only to MAYBE get a higher rating. If they boot me, so be it. I only drive for extra fun money, not for a full time job. 

Until Uber has some tipping feature to tip the driver, it is pretty foolish to spend the small amount of money you get on water and candy. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

POST # 52 / [USER=6819 said:


> @Tom Doran[/USER] : ♤♡♢♧
> 
> ALRIGHT! A Red Sox ballcap is a SURE
> SIGN OF SPRING .....after another ten
> feet of SNOW. Sigh.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I drive in an affluent community and if your ride isnt up to their standards you get down rated. The typical rider is tech oriented and business savy. Some of the riders work for companies and are in business suits. All carry a smart phone and some have laptops or other tech equipment. It is essential for me to have chargers for their equipment. I have a large blue inverter for their laptops, all of the various chargers Iphone charger a must and a power strip. I typically have 8 ounce Poland Spring water for them and sometimes Starbucks bottled coffee. My car is washed at a full service car wash more than a few times a week. I have a monthly subscription where I get unlimited washes and vacuums, but I also do some detailing myself. I dress in collared shirt and khakis. Clean and shaven.
> 
> I greet all the customers, engage in generic conversation and say goodbye. If they have baggage I jump out and help. Everyone is asked if they like water or need a charger.
> 
> ...


You're spending money needlessly. I currently hold a 4.97 after 500+ rides. The only items I give my paxs are the items Uber reimburses me for. I do provide a charger in my car, but it's only for my usage.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> I was getting 5's from all my rides until the other night, I got my first shafting by a rider. I picked up the 2 girls on time. Got to their destination in the exact time my gps said. Smooth ride. no running red lights or stop signs. They even liked the music I had on my radio as they were singing to the radio most of the ride. We engaged in conversation. Said hello and goodbye. I went from a 5 to a 4.0 after their ride. Then a few days later, with no rides in between, went to a 4.2. I am chalking this up to them pressing the wrong review star. The fare was only $24. There was 1x to 2x surge in the area, but they did not pay surge pricing. I had to take them out of state, so i could not use the app again until I got back into my home state.
> 
> I do not offer water, I do not have a charger for them. I only opened the door once for a rider cause he was elderly and helped with bags twice. I have a good car, no damage, no smells, the inside is clean, hold 7 people including me. I have given long rides and short rides.
> 
> ...


Money spent on shit you give your paxs is money pissed away.


----------

